# WTB: Model 3 Performance Front Calipers



## jhartbarger (Sep 19, 2018)

Looking for Like excellent condition front performance model 3 brembo calipers.

LH CALIPER: 1044641-00-D
RH CALIPER: 1044642-00-D

Let me know if you have a set or know of a available set somewhere and thanks in advance!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The front performance calipers aren't too much different from the front standard calipers.

Is there a particular need for the performance versions? MPP makes an excellent Big Brake Kit for the standard calipers.


----------

